# Custom made model police cars



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Does anyone know of any place or person that I can order a custom painted police cruiser from? It would be as a gift for someone I know. I'd like it to be 1/18 scale. If anyone knows of a website or anything, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Try code 3 customs I have a car from them that i got as a gift they did a very nice job on it they also have a option working lights its pretty cool but i think the price is a little much for that opition

heres the link
http://www.code3customs.com/


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

http://public.fotki.com/Police-Model-Cars

He is THE MAN!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

GMack is DEF the man. He made me a car for my old partner's son...... Took a couple pix for him so he had the layout of the graphics and he even went so far as to duplicate the bumper sticker on the rear bumper cover.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah, GMACK is the G-Man for this one. Where you be at G? You here?


----------

